# JOGL & Anpassung ins Fenster



## Kr0e (7. Jun 2008)

Hallo, ich versuche grade meine OpenGL Kenntnisse wieder aufzufrischen, die ich noch C++ her kenne und nun kamen wieder ein paar Fragen auf:

Kann man bei Java auf ein JPanel zeichnen ? Hintergrund: 
Ich will am liebsten auf bestimmte Bereiche in meinem Fenster mit OpenGL zeichnen. Bei C++ & WinAPI ging es, dass man sich einen DeviceContext auf ein Handel holte, und drauf zeichnete. Sprich man konnte auch auf Buttons zeichnen etc. Wie ist das bei JAva ? Ich vermisse bei den Klasse JPanel zum Beispiel die Methode getContentPane. Wie kann ich auf ein JPanel zeichnen ? Oder ist das mit Java garnicht möglich ??

Gruß Chris


----------



## Marco13 (8. Jun 2008)

Entweder, man legt auf das JPanel eine Component, in der man zeichnet (z.B. ein JPanel) oder man überschreibt die paintComponent-Methode von JPanel, und darin zeichnet man dann. Oder beides.

```
class Bla extends JPanel
{
    public void paintComponent(Graphics g)
    {
        super.paintComponent(g);
        g.drawString("*wink*", 50,50);
    }
}
```
Für JOGL wird man wohl eine JOGL-Component (GLCanvas oder GLPanel) auf ein anderes Panel legen.


----------



## Kr0e (8. Jun 2008)

Alles klar, ich habs jetzt so gemacht, dass ich ein GLCanvas mittels .add auf JPanel lege. Nun klappts wunderbar.

DAnke
GRuß Chris


----------

